# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) برنامج مجمموعة برامج الكاطيل

## mohamed73

T550 Q550 Q510 Q515 Flasher & flash file  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Supported Models:*
Q-Mobile
TCL T550 Q550 Q510 Q515 Flasher
Flash Files
repair NVM error,
start-up hang,
and dead mobile on this model. 
File Name:
Free-Gsm-Unlock.url
Get Account Free and start Earnings.txt
D A.bin
L A.bin
L A
C A.Bin
C_I.bin
Flash.exe 
Total files = 8   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel Flasher Unlocker 0.9rc  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
BF3,BF4,BG3,BF5  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

oftware v1.0  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
BE1,BE3,BE4,BE5,BF3,BF4 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

er v3.1 Gold 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

BE4-5 Tool by Henrich v5.23
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
BE5-4,BF3-4,BG3,BH4 Unlock *Download*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*BF Unlocker v5.5*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel BF3 Reviver v1.05
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
BF3 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Arabic Uploader for OT311
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
OT311 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel Toolbox by EMSI v1.05b 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
BE1,BE2,BE3,BE5 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel BG3 Flash Reader v1.01
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Supported Modeles:*
Unlock Alcatel BG3 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Supported Modeles:*
Unlock Alcatel BFx 311,511,BG3 525 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel Total Service v5.0 Full 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Modeles:*
Unlock Alcatel,Repair IMEI,Flash
BFx 311/511,BG3 525/526,BF5 715,BG3 331/332,BH4 535/735 *Download*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

USB-SMART Alcatel Tool v1.3  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Supported Modeles:* 
unlock Alcatel
BE4-30x BE5-50x BF31C-310 BF31W-311 BF41W-511 BF41L-511 BF41M-512  BF51G-715 BG31G-525 BG33G-526 BG31L-331 BG33L-331 BG31P-331p BG32C-332  BG34C-332a BH41S-535 BH41V-735 BH41T-535i TH31V-565 TH33V-55x TH41V-756   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Alcatel VLE5 unlocker   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Alcatel VLE5 Unlock by Cable ( E252, E256, E257, E259, E157, E158, E159, E160 & E161)     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tifaa

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور  اخي محمد والله يعطيك الف عافيه
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي.....

----------


## dalitog_01

_السلام عليكم_  _شكرا أخي محمد على البرامج_  _بعج ادنك سأظيف بعد البرامج لتكتمل المجموعة_  xg1_unlock Alcatel OT320  البرنامج في المرفقات

----------


## dalitog_01

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أظنه من بين أحسن البرامج في التعامل مع alcatel BF3,BF4,BF5,BG3,BH4 unlock,flasher,cloner,imei change,other OT320  unlock,flasher,cloner,imei change,other TH3;TH4 unlock,flasher,cloner,imei change,other يتعامل ايظا مع   LG, LG3G, Benq, O2x1, Microsnapper, CFX65    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mouh66

بارك الله فيك

----------


## SAMATI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sidina

اللهم صلي علي نور الانوار سيدنا محمد المختار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم   سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## ابتسام

عمل رائع يا مهندس

----------


## الأسمر الحزين

*باركــ الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## alielloul

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## adnanos

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## fartout

marci boocko

----------

